# Identify this Stove please.



## Argyle (Sep 1, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the model of this Vermont Castings stove.  1987 is stamped on the inside.
The words Vermont Castings are cast on the sides. Enameled.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 1, 2014)

Vermont Castings Dauntless Model 2150. Early 80's.


----------

